# NFL



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Don't know how many folks here are into American football, but thought it would be nice to have a discussion thread for this as there has been for NBA and "real" football (even as a major, unabashed partisan for the American game I must admit that soccer has the rightful monopoly on the "football" label). Any fans here? As a perpetually disappointed Minnesota rooter, my Vikings played a quintessentially Vikings-y game today, "snatching defeat from the jaws of victory" as we like to say. Despite the quality of the team's defense, the poor O-line (17 offensive penalties in one game!!!) and the sheer mediocrity of Kirk Cousins don't warrant an optimistic outlook. At least the Packers were mercilessly crushed My favorite team to watch is undoubtedly Kansas City; Mahomes is jaw-droopingly talented and that offense is quite literally unstoppable when they're on their game.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm no expert, but years back when Channel 4 in the UK started coverage I did watch for a number of years. I kind of adopted the Steelers as my team to follow - blue collar town team that fallen on hard times, when you follow Dunfermline Athletic my local 'football' team you will understand the association.
I did note that the Steelers made an impressive comeback yesterday scoring 20 unanswered points on the bounce. Not even sure if big Ben is starting quarterback this season.

So I will follow this thread with interest without feeling qualified to contribute much.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Big Ben remains the starting QB for the Steelers.

Watched the Rams and Bears game last night. The Rams looked mighty good, and having a franchise QB in Stafford gives the team a decent chance of making the Super Bowl. I love that Stafford finally has the opportunity to play for a good team; the only thing good about Detroit was Stafford, and that team held him down from being a winner.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

As a decade long fantasy football player, September to January is all about NFL football. The story this early in the season is, sadly, all the injuries, some season ending. Baltimore lost 3 running backs in 2 weeks in practice and from no-contact injuries before the first game: 2 ACLs and one achilles. A top running back, Mostert, and top wide receiver, Jeudy, have injuries requiring weeks of recovery. There are countless injuries among defensive players already. NFL football is a tough sport.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Like Malx, I used to watch in the early days of Channel 4 coverage. Not so much anymore but often follow results and usually have a Super Bowl party for one.

The Jets are my team. Followed them since the days of Gastineau. My brother lived in New York 1975-94 so it was an easy pick. My son plays Fantasy but I dare not. I waste enough time on Fantasy Rugby without burying myself in American Football stats too.

The origins of American Football is a fascinating story.

Edit: Christian Wade, who I've met several times as he played for my rugby club, at the Bills might have got me back into regular viewing, but his future in American Football seems blown.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Eagles fan here. I promise to be as drunk and belligerent as our reputation requires. 

Chilham as a long-time Jets fan might appreciate knowing that once upon a time I registered for a summer course at Marshall University and the guy in line in front of me was Chad Pennington. He was there with a bunch of his offensive linemen. I kept thinking that I was sure I could tackle him, but I wouldn't have gotten away from the linemen. 

Guy I went to high school claimed to be a nephew of a former Jets coach. I can't remember which one, and I never believed him anyway. For an unrelated reason I went to his house to punch him once and his mommy and daddy threatened to call the cops. I feel fairly sure that someone somewhere along the line did in fact punch him. Doubt it did any good though, unless it was several punches spread out over a period of time, with a strong temporal correlation between the administration of the punches and him doing things that he deserved to be punched for. 

As for the Eagles this year, I'm not buying it yet. Better to beat Atlanta than to lose to them, and there are glimmers of hope, but, still, it's just Atlanta.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Well I thought I'd check in to see what the consensus was regarding how the season is going so far............

Seems apathy is top of all Divisions.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

My Cowboys are good again, so enjoying that.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Although injuries are always part of NFL football, they appear to be especially frequent this year. Hamstrings, Achilles tears, Knee ACLs, MCLs or hyperextension, concussions, hand injuries... Over half of the upper tier elite running backs are either out of action or battling injuries limiting effectiveness.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bwv 1080 said:


> My Cowboys are good again, so enjoying that.


Yes, they are doing very well. I need to see more good games from them before I could consider the team one of the elites.

In the meantime, that Bills/Titans game last night was exciting. One thing for sure, the Titans love close games; if they play a lousy team, the score is tight - same with playing high quality teams.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Bwv 1080 said:


> My Cowboys are good again, so enjoying that.


They sure dodged a bullet in Foxboro on Sunday.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Re:Cowboys, Prescott came out of the NE game with a calf injury. They have a Bye this week so that may help him be ready in 2 weeks. Here’s hoping because as he goes, so goes the Cowboys. Plus he’s one of my fantasy football quarterbacks.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

DaveM said:


> Although injuries are always part of NFL football, they appear to be especially frequent this year. Hamstrings, Achilles tears, Knee ACLs, MCLs or hyperextension, concussions, hand injuries... Over half of the upper tier elite running backs are either out of action or battling injuries limiting effectiveness.


I'd be interested in the stats on which surface is causing most of these injuries - grass or artificial, or is it not relavent?


----------

